#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Kopfläuse: Robert-Koch-Institut gibt Ratgeber für Ärzte heraus >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin - Einen ?RKI-Ratgeber für Ärzte? zum Thema Kopflausbefall hat das Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) in Berlin herausgegeben. ?Kopflausbefall hat nichts mit fehlender Sauberkeit zu tun. Ursache sind vielmehr enge zwischenmenschliche Kontakte, insbesondere ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

